# BOB Season Change



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Living in the cooler climate it is neccessary to change out my BOB gear from warm weather to snow and ice gear. I now carry my winter bag and a layer of winter cloths. Wool sox, hat and gloves. I also added snow boots with spare liners and trail mix to the food supply. This is just the stuff for the car. What have you done? are you ready for bad weather? What do you recomend carrying in your car this time of year?


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Add insulated coveralls and/or polypro underwear or some other type of synthetic base layer.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

sailaway said:


> What do you recommend carrying in your car this time of year?


Salt and cat litter for weight and traction. 
A shovel for "digging out" if that should become necessary. A couple blankets in case you can't "dig out".
A chain or tow strap so you can help someone else. 
A couple flares make you visible if you're stranded and make fire starting a breeze.
A button on your dash or lever on the floor that says 4wd. :ignore:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

We don't get snow but were expecting a hard freeze. I tell people it doesn't matter what time of year it is carry a flattened card board box. You don't want to put your knees our you back directly in the snow.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I always like to have a hatchet in the truck but especially so in the winter. Makes it easier to gather wood in a pinch and has many other uses too.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That's smart but is there any legal restrictions for it? I legally can't carry my hunting knives but I've never had a LEO say anything.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My winter-BOB is always ready and available. My Jeeps are all setup with winter-survival all year around - I only put in my summer stuff to go beside my winter-stuff. In late September early October I just stash my summer-stuff in my house and make sure that my winter-gear is all accounted for.

My list

Gloves
Touque
Balaclava
Snowmobile suit
Boots
Blankets (12-v electric, wool, fleece)
Emergency kits (straps, chains, jumper cables, tools, fuses, first-aid)

There is probably more that I am not sure of - I am listening to the weather-radio right now - blizzard has taken over the city and outlying areas and roads are now closed. My boss just said that the shop will close-down just as soon as the current projects have completed .. 1/2hr and I am fighting whatever traffic I might encounter.

Wish me luck!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

... and if anyone cares - home now. Snow drifts over the front bumper of my Jeep, cross / head winds in the 50 - 60mph variety, ice-glassed roads .. it was a fun drive home. :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We all care :kiss: but if you don't mind - *KEEP THAT CRAP UP THERE!!!* 
Thanks


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh well, here I am in southern Calif., maybe rain coming this week, I'll have to put away the shorts:2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Dean, I cut a lot of wood and with the chainsaw chaps, ear muffs, safety glasses with sawdust caked to them, and wood crud all over the truck a hatchet isn't really out of place, if it'd even be visible. Legally I don't know if I could carry it or not, though.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't change my bug out bag. I normally just carry a pair of sweats and thermals to wear under my clothes for either cold nights or winter conditions year round. I've also got a good sleeping bag and a pair of gloves in there. So as long as I'm wearing some thick socks at the time, I should be set.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Allen Idaho, what kind of bag do you have?


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

In the back of my car, I keep a large blackhawk loadout bag. It can fit a surprising amount of stuff in there. Sweats, rain gear, extra boots, food, a medical kit, a blanket, and a number of other things. 

In my house, I have a couple of my old sea bags for my family to carry and my old recon pack for myself if something happens to the one in the car.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Allen Idaho, what kind of bag do you have?


I ment sleeping bag for warmth in the winter.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, sorry about that. I use a mummy bag from North Face. It was a bit expensive but well worth the investment. I used to use a cheap $20 sleeping bag I picked up at walmart but it just wasn't cutting it. They are both in the car at the moment along with a couple of warm fleece blankets.


----------



## Preet (May 7, 2009)

I always keep more body warmers in the car and in my survival kits during the winter. Here is some information on winter survival that might help.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

small stove nothing beats hot food or liquids in the cold

Jetboil Group Cooking System at REI.com


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Somewhere along the latitudes there is a line of black ice.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, I know this is an old thread, but have you prepared you BOB or GHB for the next season coming up and if so what did you do? Change sleeping bag, rotate batteries and food? Warmer clothes if you live in my latitude? Check you gas cannisters if you carry a stove. 

What did you add if anything or did you remove something to lighten the load?

I used an old suggestion of Naekids and now have a couple of 3 wick candles in small metal cans that I can light in the car to stay warm if needed.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My primary bug out bag never changes, but I have a second winter pack that I would also grab if the weather is cold and snowy. My winter pack has some wool socks, thermal underwear, gloves, face mask, watch cap, a couple dozen hand warmers, white jogging pants, white zip up hooded sweatshirt, wool blanket, couple large heavy duty (white) garbage bags, a roll of winter camo gun wrap and some tinted snow goggles.

If I had to bug out in the winter I would already be putting on boots, coat, gloves, hat, etc. before I ever walked out the door. So I consider my winter pack more of an extra measure of protection and concealment.

As far as inspecting and rotating items in my BOB, I treat it like batteries in my smoke detectors and electronic pistol safes. Every time I have to change the clocks (DST) I inspect my BOB and swap out anything that needs swapped out.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Plan for the worst an hope for the best. 

That being said, cold weather gear should be in all bags at all times. What will happen if you have to bug out at the end of the summer and stay out until spring? Think people, you could be out for a week or years.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I keep winter clothes in bag year round. Long sleeve tees and sweats can always be cut off or rolled up if needed for summer. Otherwise, they'll protect skin from bugs and scrapes cleaning debris or walking in denser foliage. Tees and long sleeve tees can be layered in colder months for insulation.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

My bag(s) don't change either my bug out bag is set for long term and figures to cover all the seasons. My get home bag is a large fanny pack and is for essential basics figuring to get home in one season and I should already be dressed for it before I left home. My vehicles always have a couple wool blankets fire extinguishers flares, A better than stock jack and a four way, jumper cables anda tow strap. we do usually add a bag of salt and kitty litter but haven't done it yet this year but they are still by the door in the garage. I"ll get em in soon.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

sailaway said:


> I used an old suggestion of Naekids and now have a couple of 3 wick candles in small metal cans that I can light in the car to stay warm if needed.


That is a very good idea! Those three wick candles do get hot! Make sure they're unscented - at first, it's pleasant, but after a while it gets headache-inducing.


----------

